# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Thoughts on DIY Chiller/Heater idea



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey folks,

I've been giving a lot of thought lately to heating/cooling. 

I was looking at a hot and cold water cooler at walmart yesterday, 89.97 (canadian). Anyone familiar with the internals/plumbing of these units? How suitable would they be for use as a DIY chiller/heater unit? The chiller part I can envision being pretty simple, just a lower gph pump to move water through the cold tank, rely on heater to ensure a lack of over-cooling...

What do you guys think?

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey folks,

I've been giving a lot of thought lately to heating/cooling. 

I was looking at a hot and cold water cooler at walmart yesterday, 89.97 (canadian). Anyone familiar with the internals/plumbing of these units? How suitable would they be for use as a DIY chiller/heater unit? The chiller part I can envision being pretty simple, just a lower gph pump to move water through the cold tank, rely on heater to ensure a lack of over-cooling...

What do you guys think?

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I once saw a really neat DIY chiller using one of those small bar refrigerators as the cooling unit. Check some of the reef DIY sites and I'm sure you will find the plans.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

I've seen those too, but the general consensus is that they aren't very efficient (Some say they don't even work). 

Its just a thought I've been kicking around...

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Here's a link to one somebody made.
http://www.becnel.net/james/reef/cool.html


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 9, 2003)

I read the link. I don't see much problem with the designs. In my work, one of the end results of what I do is to cool blood down, while the patient's heart is stopped. I don't do this, the surgeon does. I just draw the cad prints so that production can build the kits.

I would try a bucket with water and ice in it, use some saran wrap to cover it, then place in the fridge, if you want to really cool your tank down below room temperature. This will help get the temps way down, and the fridge won't work as hard if properly sealed. Conserve that energy and pay lower bills.

I had a problem with the guy who had 4 degree fluctuations in just one day. Maybe he needs a good set of curtains, and give me the cooler.

The only DIY cooler I ever used was just a bucket with ice and water and a steel coil with tubing going to the tank. It was only to trick the goldfish into breeding, so it was short term, 6 weeks. I lowered the tank temp 15 degrees.

I still don't get the fluctations in temps. If you have that, check other variables before setting up a chiller. Is it near a heater, getting direct or indirect sunlight, it your house on fire?

Another thought. If you go with just a bucket and ice, no fridge, you could get a nice wooden box, or a plastic one, place your 5 gallon pail in there, then surround it with sawdust. This will insulate it, keeping the water colder longer, and you won't have to change it out as often. Always have second bucket ready before you remove the one in place, this will save you in the long run on "chill lose".

I wonder how plants react to cooler tank temps?

If a TV show you really enjoyed is about to be, or has already been cancelled, go to www.theviewerconsortium.com

Maybe they can help, an entire new concept in keeping TV interesting.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I've looked into this a lot recently. 
In the end, the fridge can only keep up with smaller tanks and the cost is half what a real thermodynamic chiller would be.

I'm still looking but have steered my ideas more to a condensation chiller. No actual plan though.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

